# Spinning Rod Setup for Poling Platform



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)

I've seen old pictures of guys like Flip, and Jose carrying a short spinning rod in their back pocket while poling. Been fishing with the GF more lately, and she's not as good of a caster as my normal fishing buddies, so I was starting to think I might want to have a rod on the platform with me so I can get some more shots. I wanted to see what kind of rod/reel/line setups everyone is using while doing this. I realize that a baitcaster would probably work very well in this scenario, but I am absolutely awful with one of those things. Thanks.

West


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Why not the same one you use when your up front? Just mount a rod holder on your platform that will keep it out of the way, but accessible while poling.


----------



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)

Not opposed to that. When I'm throwing spin, Im usually throwing a 7' or 7'6" rod, and it seemed like having a shorter setup would be to my advantage up there, easier to keep out of the way.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Tautog166 said:


> Why not the same one you use when your up front? Just mount a rod holder on your platform that will keep it out of the way, but accessible while poling.


this right here. I regularly use a 7’6 rod from the platform no major issues.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Rod holders on both sides of the poling platform. Place the rod in the holder on the opposite side you are poling from (generally should be poling on down wind/down current side of the skiff). Captain C.A. Richardson sticks a rod down the back of his pants! Or, if you don't have rod holders, put the butt end down in the bilge area and simply (and carefully) pick it up when you want to fish.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Anytide (shallowwatersolutions.com) on here can probably whip you up a belt rod holder, if you don't weld one on the platform. He does a similar push pole caddy that's very effective. 

PoleCat makes one too, but I've never seen/used one of them. 

The welded rod holders are nice.

As far as rods, a 7-footer will be less wieldy but still provide casting distance.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Get a robocup on Amazon. Nifty little rig that you can move wherever you want on your platform. I use the same approach you're talking about when pushing somebody and expecting to need to take backup shots with a spinning rod. The spring is stainless, too. I keep a water bottle on one side and spinning rod on the other.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I used bolt on holders as I probably moved my platform holders 5 times before I found the "right" spots for them. I mounted both on the same side front leg of my platform on same side has my push pole holder so I could clip pole into holder and then grab a rod in one motion. I offset angle and height a bit so I could put both holders on that same leg. Gets in the way a bit but I fish by myself a lot and when I am poling myself, I fish from up there.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

They make rod clips for your belt.

I typically pole w my left foot on rod on platform (live bait scenario) 

If I get into a bunch of fish I will pole w rod in hand


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I usually keep a casting rod under my toes when poling. Snap the pole in the holder, and grab the rod in the same motion.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's the solution I came up with years ago. The rodholder is only tie wrapped in place (strong tie wraps) up under the edge of my platform where it's easily reached by whoever's poling... With the rod pointing straight forward it's not in the way at all when you're poling... 








It worked well until I got older - then I removed it since I'm just not as flexible as I was. I can pole all day long but bending down to reach that handy rod isn't easy any more...


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

I have the same solution as Captain Bob. Leave the lure dangling from the rod tip so it's ready to shoot. Stoop down to slip your pushpole into the holder and pick up the rod at the same time.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Taco Marine makes stainless and PVC rod holders that are easy to adapt to poling platforms. They clamp on to 7/8" and 1" tubing and can be swiveled to any position. I have the F41-2700 holder that clamps to a brace on the platform and swivels to the front at a slight upward angle.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Flip and Jose's method only works if you fish in blue jeans......


----------



## Backlasher (May 20, 2016)

I have an angled Lee's rod holder on one of the platform legs that works pretty well. Rarely have any issues with the rod getting in the way of the push pole. I have tried the belt holder and the in the pants method but happy with the current setup. I can usually click the push pole in the Tibor caddy and grab the rod quick enough to get at least one shot off.


----------

